# thompson destiny



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

any got any info on this one? should be a small cruise ship. possibly an ex fery (Thumb)


----------



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Billy,
Thomson Destiny is ex Song of America, ex Sunbird - 37,773 grt - built1982, Wartsila, Finland.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Royal Caribbean was formed by three Norwegian/Norwegian-American shipowners who had made huge profits out of the tanker boom at the end of the 1960s. They provided the funds for the construction of three 18,000 ton cruise ships to operate in the American market. The business was very successful and in due course additional capacity was required. Unfortunately two of the owners lost most of their fortune in the 1973 tanker slump. Only one new ship could be bought, which was named Song of America. Two of the original ships were lengthened to provide running mates.
Song of America was sold to Airtours in 1999 and became Sunbird. When Airtours were fighting off bankruptcy they sold her to Thomson.

Fred


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Many thanks for the info gentlemen. very gratful to you all.


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Destiny is technically owned by Louis Cruise Lines of Limassol Cyprus who charter her to Thomson.
She is a floating United nations, Captain and officers Greek, deck far east, kitchen indian/phillipines/egyption, cabins Ukranian/ rumanian/ polish.
Said to have changed hands for $90M at last count.
4 x 8cyl Sulzer-Wartsila diesels make her vibrate like a kids rattle.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Thomson Destiny may be operated by Louis for the TUI Group, but she belongs to a partnership of investors led by the Norwegian tanker owners Blystad.
Her financial history is: -

Built 1982 by Wartsila as Song of America for $130 million.
Sold April 1998 to Airtours for $95 million and renamed Sunbird.
Sold April 2004 to Louis Group for $71 million and chartered to Thomson as Thomson Destiny.
Sold with the charter in April 2005 to Blystad and partners for $90 million.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice one Fred I didnt know the last bit.
I started a new thread so the engineering lads could tell me how they get the 4 Sultzers power onto the two shafts , but so far no response.


----------

